# Precision Matthews Is Hiring, Looking for more Excellent People



## qualitymachinetools (Mar 7, 2021)

What better place to post this link than here? We found another great person here, so we are trying again!

Please pass this around, we have excellent people here, but we need a few more:









						Technical Support Specialist - Metalworking Machines - Coraopolis, PA 15108 - Indeed.com
					

Quality Machine Tools




					www.indeed.com
				




If anyone is interested, please apply through that posting. And BE SURE to note that you saw it here, anyone from here will have top priority.

Thank you!


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 7, 2021)

If you were only closer .


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 7, 2021)

Judging by the job description, one should be able to work remotely.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 7, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Judging by the job description, one should be able to work remotely.


The site says no remote working, just remote interviews.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 9, 2021)

Seven or eight years ago Matt and I were talking about my working for the company in a role like this. Problem was he wasn't willing to move to AZ, and I wasn't willing to move to PA. Oh well...


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 9, 2021)

If I lived anywhere near there, I would be on my knees begging to work for PM.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 6, 2021)

Yeah the remote part is too hard, answering tech questions involves actually looking at the machine a lot of the time. Or going out to the warehouse to check out or send a part, etc. If I am out of the office and handle some tech, I always have some things I have to check up on when I get back. Plus update parts manuals and get that all situated. We are working to up our parts inventory so that we have everything in stock all the time, and parts will be able to be ordered online soon here.


----------



## Rifleman1384 (Apr 6, 2021)

I'd be happy if some of the back orders were filled, just saying!!


----------



## Flyinfool (Apr 6, 2021)

I also have to say "If only you were closer or willing to come to Wisconsin." PA is just to long of a commute.


----------



## MikeWi (Apr 6, 2021)

That's what I said once... LOL


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 8, 2021)

> I'd be happy if some of the back orders were filled, just saying!!



You and me both!


----------

